
Functional Pearl: I am not a Number – I am a Free Variable (2004) [pdf] - pera
http://www.cs.ru.nl/~james/RESEARCH/haskell2004.pdf
======
intuitionist
Conor McBride has some very memorable paper names. His generalization of
Huet's zippers [1] gave rise to the "Clown" and "Joker" bifunctors in Haskell,
and his paper [2] introducing quantitative type theory (on which Idris 2 is
provisionally based) is called "I Got Plenty o' Nuttin'" after Gershwin.

[1] [http://strictlypositive.org/CJ.pdf](http://strictlypositive.org/CJ.pdf)
[2]
[https://personal.cis.strath.ac.uk/conor.mcbride/pub/Rig.pdf](https://personal.cis.strath.ac.uk/conor.mcbride/pub/Rig.pdf)

